# Velomax Ascent II wheels



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with Velomax Ascent II wheels? I saw them in the Performance bike catalog, and I was thinking of getting them since I have a boat load of Performance dollars and would be selling a pair of Mavic Ksyrium elites. I want to get a lighter wheelset than my Ksyriums.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*A friend does*

And he loves them. They replaced Bontrager Race Lites on his Trek 5200. He was looking for Ksyriums last year, the LBS couldn't get them quickly enough for him (this is when the silver ones were hard to get) so he got his Ascents from Performance.

He's had the chance to ride K's since then and he likes the Velomax better, especially the ride - he thought the K's were pretty harsh, the Ascents much smoother. He probably weighs 175-ish, does a fair amount of miles on not the best of roads and hasn't had to touch these in the 2k or so he's ridden them.

Hopefully this helps, not firsthand experience but pretty close as I ride with this guy often.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*Too expensive*



thegood said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Velomax Ascent II wheels?


A friend of mine has some and he tore them up in short order. They are very light because they use a lightweight rim (Velocity Aerohead) and a very limited number of spokes. This is not a good combination for long term durability.

My main gripe is with the cost, way over priced in my opinion.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

FWIW, I have Velomax Ascent's, just not the II's. I've put several thousand miles on them, and finally had them trued. Very smooth, light wheels. Not bombproof, but very durable depending on your weight. I way about 160-65 and I'm not particularly tough on wheels. The Orions are the same exact wheel, just slightly stronger (more spoke) with a minimal additional weight penalty.

My only minor gripe is that my LBS, who is a Velomax dealer, did the wheel true which only lasted about 200 miles. I'm not sure if it was the quality of the true, but I pulled a spoke nipple through the rim. Velomax customer services was great, and I sent the wheel out to someone authorized by Velomax to fix the wheel. They do a full inspection/overhaul, for an extremely reasonable price (1/2 of what my LBS charged). Took about 1.5 weeks.

Overall, I'm very pleased with the wheels. Personally, I would choose them over K's. Another option would be Mike Garcia at Odds and Endos. I haven't purchased wheels from him, but he is highly regarded. He can build a set using the Velocity rims and different hubs (with same spoke count) for much less money and the same or better weight. However, if you have Performance dollars, I say go for it.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

thegood said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Velomax Ascent II wheels? I saw them in the Performance bike catalog, and I was thinking of getting them since I have a boat load of Performance dollars and would be selling a pair of Mavic Ksyrium elites. I want to get a lighter wheelset than my Ksyriums.


Two pairs of Ascent IIs. They are by far my favorite wheels. I like everything about them. Much lighter than my Ks, virtually bomb proof. Great ride.

Another consideration - Performance currently has a 20% off coupon - certainly makes the price less painful.

http://www.couponcraze.com/coupons/performancebike/

Buy them, you'll like them.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

*They're on their way...*



terry b said:


> Two pairs of Ascent IIs. They are by far my favorite wheels. I like everything about them. Much lighter than my Ks, virtually bomb proof. Great ride.
> 
> Another consideration - Performance currently has a 20% off coupon - certainly makes the price less painful.
> 
> ...


I ordered them last weekend. I cashed in about $300 Performance dollars and used a 20% off coupon (same code that was at the link you posted). They should be in sometime during the next two weeks...my Mavic Ks will go up on ebay as soon as they arrive. Thanks (to all) for the feedback.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

*flexy wheel without great durability*

Might be a nice wheel for light riders on real nice roads. Put these wheels on bad or average quality roads and you'll be looking at a rebuild in your near future. Also, these wheels have a good deal of flex for medium to larger size riders, which is not at all syrprising considering the rim depth, and number and type of spokes.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

altidude said:


> Might be a nice wheel for light riders on real nice roads. Put these wheels on bad or average quality roads and you'll be looking at a rebuild in your near future. Also, these wheels have a good deal of flex for medium to larger size riders, which is not at all syrprising considering the rim depth, and number and type of spokes.


I'm not sure if you are speaking from firsthand experience (I'm assuming you are), but after thousands of miles on my Ascents (not II's) they are certainly not "flexy" for the average rider. I'm not a super light rider (5'8"/155 lbs), and the roads by me are certainly not smooth. In all these miles my only problem was after hitting a serious gap/hole in a road. Most wheels would have had some damage, maybe less or maybe more. In my experience, these wheels are durable and light, but probably not as durable as a well built traditional 32 spoke DA hub/OP rim setup. However, between the K's and the Ascents, my choice would be the Ascents (or the Orions for a big rider). YMMV.


----------



## JPRider14 (Feb 9, 2004)

CHT said:


> I'm not sure if you are speaking from firsthand experience (I'm assuming you are), but after thousands of miles on my Ascents (not II's) they are certainly not "flexy" for the average rider. I'm not a super light rider (5'8"/155 lbs), and the roads by me are certainly not smooth. In all these miles my only problem was after hitting a serious gap/hole in a road. Most wheels would have had some damage, maybe less or maybe more. In my experience, these wheels are durable and light, but probably not as durable as a well built traditional 32 spoke DA hub/OP rim setup. However, between the K's and the Ascents, my choice would be the Ascents (or the Orions for a big rider). YMMV.


I completely agree. I've ridden my Ascents (again, not the IIs) on some seriously tough roads, and they are dope. I'm about 158lbs. and have had awesome success with these wheels, and I won't call it "luck", because I truly believe they're a great product. Not to mention, Velomax customer service is some of the best I've ever encountered.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

CHT said:


> I'm not sure if you are speaking from firsthand experience (I'm assuming you are), but after thousands of miles on my Ascents (not II's) they are certainly not "flexy" for the average rider. I'm not a super light rider (5'8"/155 lbs), and the roads by me are certainly not smooth. In all these miles my only problem was after hitting a serious gap/hole in a road. Most wheels would have had some damage, maybe less or maybe more. In my experience, these wheels are durable and light, but probably not as durable as a well built traditional 32 spoke DA hub/OP rim setup. However, between the K's and the Ascents, my choice would be the Ascents (or the Orions for a big rider). YMMV.


Everyone is entitled to their preferences. If it came down to Ascents, Orions or K's I'd pick K's without a 2nd thought. Much stiffer laterally, much tougher and just as fast. If you believe saving 100 grams while sacraficing stiffness and adding spokes makes you faster, you believe it.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

altidude said:


> Everyone is entitled to their preferences. If it came down to Ascents, Orions or K's I'd pick K's without a 2nd thought. Much stiffer laterally, much tougher and just as fast. If you believe saving 100 grams while sacraficing stiffness and adding spokes makes you faster, you believe it.


I thought the difference was certainly more than 100 grams. My Mavic K Elites tip the digital scale at just under 1800 grams, in fact they are heavier than most of my MTB wheels. The claimed weight for the Ascent II is in the low 1400 gram range. My gut feeling tells me that you are right about the lateral stiffness between the two...but I decided to give the Ascents a shot to take off close to 400 grams of rolling weight...can't wait to get 'em, and I can't wait to sell my Ks to get some cash back to blow on other cycling goodies  . If you're interested, they'll be up on ebay as soon I get my new wheels...they've got only 300 miles on them, they are like new, the starting bid will be very low, and I hope to sell 'em fast.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

thegood said:


> I thought the difference was certainly more than 100 grams. My Mavic K Elites tip the digital scale at just under 1800 grams, in fact they are heavier than most of my MTB wheels. The claimed weight for the Ascent II is in the low 1400 gram range. My gut feeling tells me that you are right about the lateral stiffness between the two...but I decided to give the Ascents a shot to take off close to 400 grams of rolling weight...can't wait to get 'em, and I can't wait to sell my Ks to get some cash back to blow on other cycling goodies  . If you're interested, they'll be up on ebay as soon I get my new wheels...they've got only 300 miles on them, they are like new, the starting bid will be very low, and I hope to sell 'em fast.


Ksyrium SL's which are the current version of the original Ksyriums tip the scales at 1530 grams, and the real weight of Ascents is about 1425. K Elites are not K's. They are a significantly heavier more affordable version of the original Ksyriums with completely different hubs, rims and spokes and IMO should not even be referred to as K's but Elites.

You did not save anything close to 400 grams of rolling weight versus Ksyrium SL's. You are trying to compare just about the cheapest Ksyrium wheel in their lineup, The Elites with just about the most expensive clincher in Velomaxs lineup, the Ascent II. An apples to apples comparison would be to compare the Ascent II's with the Ksyrium SL's and in this case you have a complete wheelset, the Ascents which is barely 100 grams lighter for the complete wheelset, has more spokes for poorer aero effects and is less stiff, and much less durable under comparable road conditions. Hardly what I would call a win, win, win,win situation over SL's. Talk to any serious experienced racer and they will tell you hands down in all but the most brutally long climbs weight differences on wheels means practically nothing and 100 grams difference between two different wheelsets is so insignificant it isn't even worth discussing. I can piss more than 100 grams of fluid on the roadside behind a tree before a race.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

thegood said:


> I thought the difference was certainly more than 100 grams. My Mavic K Elites tip the digital scale at just under 1800 grams, in fact they are heavier than most of my MTB wheels. The claimed weight for the Ascent II is in the low 1400 gram range. My gut feeling tells me that you are right about the lateral stiffness between the two...but I decided to give the Ascents a shot to take off close to 400 grams of rolling weight...can't wait to get 'em, and I can't wait to sell my Ks to get some cash back to blow on other cycling goodies  . If you're interested, they'll be up on ebay as soon I get my new wheels...they've got only 300 miles on them, they are like new, the starting bid will be very low, and I hope to sell 'em fast.


Just enjoy the wheels. Unless your a large rider these wheels will not flex. Those who posted here w/first hand experience with the wheels (as well as reviews on this site and other publications) have a better idea as to how the wheels ride than someone who posted a preference for wheels other than the Ascents. Plus, you'll have wheels which aren't as common as the K's and the other cheaper/heavier versions of K's being cranked out by Mavic.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

CHT said:


> Just enjoy the wheels. Unless your a large rider these wheels will not flex. Those who posted here w/first hand experience with the wheels (as well as reviews on this site and other publications) have a better idea as to how the wheels ride than someone who posted a preference for wheels other than the Ascents. Plus, you'll have wheels which aren't as common as the K's and the other cheaper/heavier versions of K's being cranked out by Mavic.


I have first hand experience with Ascent II's. I have seen enough 180lb riders, which really isn't that large, pop enough spokes and pull spokes through the rim bed on these wheels to know these wheels are not anywhere near as durable as Ksyriums given comparable rider weight, style, power and road conditions. Yes, if you are pretty light combined with riding on nice roads I'm sure these wheels will hold up fine. However, they are not anywhere near as durable as K's and any decent sized rider with moderate power will certainly feel a noticeable difference in flex between these wheels and Ksyriums. But if you like them and they work for you, you should enjoy them, that I agree.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

altidude said:


> I have first hand experience with Ascent II's. I have seen enough 180lb riders, which really isn't that large, pop enough spokes and pull spokes through the rim bed on these wheels to know these wheels are not anywhere near as durable as Ksyriums given comparable rider weight, style, power and road conditions. Yes, if you are pretty light combined with riding on nice roads I'm sure these wheels will hold up fine. However, they are not anywhere near as durable as K's and any decent sized rider with moderate power will certainly feel a noticeable difference in flex between these wheels and Ksyriums. But if you like them and they work for you, you should enjoy them, that I agree.


Hey Altidude, I don't disagree w/you. Your buds weighing 180 lbs shouldn't be riding Ascents. Even Velomax agrees on this (quote from website FAQ's): 

"Our guideline is to transition riders from Ascent to Orion at 165-185 lbs. But there's more to it than just body weight. 

There are lots of variables involved. Also important are intended use, height, frame and fork combo, riding style,etc. And our objective is to match the rider with the wheel that will most efficiently get them from point A to point B in the quickest time. Ultimate strength isn't the issue - there are plenty of riders that exceed our recommendation on Ascents, and they are holding up fine. Rather, it has to do with rigidity. More spokes = stiffer wheel, all other things being equal."

At my weight, no flex, pulled spokes, etc.

Ride on!


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

altidude said:


> Ksyrium SL's which are the current version of the original Ksyriums tip the scales at 1530 grams, and the real weight of Ascents is about 1425. K Elites are not K's. They are a significantly heavier more affordable version of the original Ksyriums with completely different hubs, rims and spokes and IMO should not even be referred to as K's but Elites.
> 
> You did not save anything close to 400 grams of rolling weight versus Ksyrium SL's. You are trying to compare just about the cheapest Ksyrium wheel in their lineup, The Elites with just about the most expensive clincher in Velomaxs lineup, the Ascent II. An apples to apples comparison would be to compare the Ascent II's with the Ksyrium SL's and in this case you have a complete wheelset, the Ascents which is barely 100 grams lighter for the complete wheelset, has more spokes for poorer aero effects and is less stiff, and much less durable under comparable road conditions. Hardly what I would call a win, win, win,win situation over SL's. Talk to any serious experienced racer and they will tell you hands down in all but the most brutally long climbs weight differences on wheels means practically nothing and 100 grams difference between two different wheelsets is so insignificant it isn't even worth discussing. I can piss more than 100 grams of fluid on the roadside behind a tree before a race.


Dude, you need to work on your reading comprehension. I was not comparing Ksyrium SL's to Ascent II's. In fact, I never even mentioned the SL's in my post. My use of the term "K's" was an abbreviation for Ksyriums. If I had to choose between the SL's (or K's, as you would have it) and the Ascent II's, I would certainly choose the SL's. The weight difference that I referred to was between the Elites and the Ascent II's, and that difference is indeed greater than 100 grams.

I am sure that your comparison of the SL's to the Ascent II's is accurate. However, for better or for worse, I am still looking forward to trying out the Ascent II's. I am curious about one thing -- why do you weigh your urine???


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

thegood said:


> Dude, you need to work on your reading comprehension. I was not comparing Ksyrium SL's to Ascent II's. In fact, I never even mentioned the SL's in my post. My use of the term "K's" was an abbreviation for Ksyriums. If I had to choose between the SL's (or K's, as you would have it) and the Ascent II's, I would certainly choose the SL's. The weight difference that I referred to was between the Elites and the Ascent II's, and that difference is indeed greater than 100 grams.
> 
> I am sure that your comparison of the SL's to the Ascent II's is accurate. However, for better or for worse, I am still looking forward to trying out the Ascent II's. I am curious about one thing -- why do you weigh your urine???


Dude you need to work more on your own lack of reading comprehension.

I never said in my post that you were riding K SL's, show anywhere where I even hinted you were on SL's? In fact I specifically mentioned that you were comparing a weight reduction of one of the heavier, cheaper Ksyrium series wheels with the Ascent II's. Obviously you had trouble understanding this simple language. In addition, my original post which described an approximate 100 gram weight difference , dealt with SL's, not Elites. Would you like me to cut and paste what you originally posted above? 

The entire point of my post was to provide some insight into the 400 gram difference you mention versus the 100 gram differnece I previously mentioned. Obviously my 100 gram difference - which by the way, you stated you thought was more like 400 grams (using a different wheel of course) was not calculated using the Elites as a comparison! 

In reference to my first post, you, not I were the one who made the bonehead comment, I thought the difference was more like 400 grams, look at your post above!! 

I don't weigh my urine. But a 100 gram weight savings, which is what I discussed, is less than 1/4 lb which is less than 1/8th of a lb per wheel which equates to less than 2 ounces per wheel. If you honestly think you have somehow improved your speed in any even moderately relevant manner simply because you dropped 1 3/4 or even 2 3/4 or 4 3/4 ounces of weight off your wheels you need a good psychiatrist. You have bought into the weight weenie fantasy banter of the 21st century.


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

CHT said:


> Hey Altidude, I don't disagree w/you. Your buds weighing 180 lbs shouldn't be riding Ascents. Even Velomax agrees on this (quote from website FAQ's):
> 
> "Our guideline is to transition riders from Ascent to Orion at 165-185 lbs. But there's more to it than just body weight.
> 
> ...


If a wheel can't handle a 180lb rider, a person would have a very hard time convincing me that is a durable wheel, regardless of the size guy riding it. That sounds pretty fragile to me, and I have seen 140lb guys trash wheels that 160 lb guys can ride without an issue.

My main points were when you compare a wheel like the ascent II with the Ksyrium SL, with the SL, you are getting a much stiffer wheel, both vertically and laterally, a wheel which weighs insignificantly less and a wheel that is likely much more durable and will stay true much longer for riders of any size.

I'm not saying Ascents will not work for the right rider under the right conditions, I'm just making a straight up comparison between the two wheels assuming same rider, same conditions.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

altidude said:


> Dude you need to work more on your own lack of reading comprehension.
> 
> I never said in my post that you were riding K SL's, show anywhere where I even hinted you were on SL's? In fact I specifically mentioned that you were comparing a weight reduction of one of the heavier, cheaper Ksyrium series wheels with the Ascent II's. Obviously you had trouble understanding this simple language. In addition, my original post which described an approximate 100 gram weight difference , dealt with SL's, not Elites. Would you like me to cut and paste what you originally posted above?
> 
> ...


Ok, your reply is rather nonsensical, but I'll still say "UNCLE!" We can each have our own views. Just enjoy the ride.


----------

